# Help Identifying My Chisels!



## =Adam= (16 May 2012)

Hi guys!

I recently bought a set of 5 old chisels (well one I is a pointy tool, possibly a bradawl?) at a car boot sale for £2.50..... I was chuffed with this price by the way!

Now I bought them thinking that they were marples however it turns out that one of these chisels is labelled palm tree, I have never heard of this brand so I have no idea if they are decent or cr*p. Can anyone give me some info (if there is any?) please 

Also this has now lead me to believe that the other 2 older chisels that I have got are not marples, they are currently bathing in a pot of vinegar to try and remove as much rust as possible! The handles have labels on but they are worn out completely so there is very little chance of making out what was written on them! 

I know that one chisel is definitely a marples one as it has a plastic handle that has marples moulded in! 

The reason that I bought the chisels is because I work part time with my dad for his Joinery business and I am fed up of borrowing tools from everyone (especially chisels) so these tools will see regular light use, hence the reason for not buying a brand new set of marples split proof ones! 

I am under the understanding that one of the chisels is a mortice chisel, this means nothing to me really, I know that they are best suited for hand cutting mortises but can they be used for general paring and chopping out? I do apologise for my ignorance in this case!

I will get some pictures of the chisels later with a bit of luck so it will be a bit easier with identifying what I have bought haha!

I just want to know if I am on to a winner really!


----------



## adidat (16 May 2012)

the first one you described sounds like a mawhood brand, some marples can be recognized by a small three leaf clover and sometimes will say marples hibernia.

piccies would be great

adidat


----------



## jimi43 (16 May 2012)

Hi Adam

As you probably know...I am a bit of a sucker for old bootfair gems and would love to see the pictures of the chisels after which I am sure we will be able to identify them. After tracing the illusive obelisk...I'm sure not many marks can elude us now!

The palm tree mark is possibly a Mawhood...which was a great Sheffield maker!

Good find if it is.

Jim


----------



## jimi43 (16 May 2012)

Nice one Chris!

Jim


----------



## adidat (16 May 2012)

right back at you jim, do you still need that number?

adidat


----------



## =Adam= (16 May 2012)

Thanks for the quick replies guys!

The palm tree one that I was on about actually has palm tree (the words) indented into the metal.

Don't worry I will get some pics


----------



## jimi43 (16 May 2012)

=Adam=":1gtfhrwr said:


> Thanks for the quick replies guys!
> 
> The palm tree one that I was on about actually has palm tree (the words) indented into the metal.
> 
> Don't worry I will get some pics



There is also a "Palm Tree" brand...but I don't know much about them.

Old Tools have some for sale here.

Hi Chris

No mate...I sent them an email...hope to hear from them soon...meanwhile I am going to do some tests tomorrow

Cheers

Jimi


----------



## adidat (16 May 2012)

i got as much as jim, i have never heard of the maker sorry, will keep my ear to the ground!

adidat


----------



## adidat (16 May 2012)

right this thread from back in 2006 seems to make sense :duno:

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/chisels-t9762.html



Pete W":pp6thjso said:


> I'm pretty sure the company is Mawhood, whose manufacturing premises were the Palm Tree Works in Sheffield. Unfortunately, I know no more than that.
> 
> Pete



hope this helps

adidat


----------



## TobyC (16 May 2012)

Do thet look like this?


















These are Mawhood, they don't say palm tree but they have one. Yours may be newer Mawhoods.

Toby


----------



## TobyC (16 May 2012)

This isn't proof of anything but...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...&viewitem=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_646wt_1270

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/1-framing-chisel-palm-tree-mawhood-133915457

Toby


----------



## =Adam= (16 May 2012)

I managed to get some pics guys!

This was my loot!





The Palm Tree stamped one:





Chisel on right of first pic:





Chisel on the left of the first pic:





Handles:





Im not sure if you can make it out in the pics but the chisel on the left has a stamp that says brades co.... any information about these?

What do you think? Not bad for £2.50 eh 

The bradawl is not shown as it is a bit boring haha!

Thanks again guys!


----------



## TobyC (16 May 2012)

Your Palm Tree handle is the same as the Mawhood handle. I call that confirmation. Now let me look at the other ones.

Toby


----------



## jimi43 (17 May 2012)

The one on the right is Made in England so your guess is as good as mine....

The Brades one is a firm...famous for its axes.

It is a brand name for William Hunt and Sons (WHS) details can be found HERE

The EAGLE axe I recently restored was from the same factory (see "Eagle Has Landed" thead) 

Nice chisels and well worth what you paid for them. Clean them up..sharpen them and use them with affection...knowing that you have some of the better steels from the great British industry.

Jim


----------



## =Adam= (17 May 2012)

Thanks for the info guys!

I have sharpened the Brades one up and it has come out lovely!

One thing I would like to ask is do these need to be oiled/coated to stop them rusting?


----------



## jimi43 (17 May 2012)

Using them regularly will keep them in top condition but you can wipe with Camellia Oil (from Workshop Heaven) and that will do it.

Other oils may affect finishes if you overdo it and get the oil on the wood.

Jim


----------



## TobyC (17 May 2012)

I use paste wax, some people use oil.

Toby


----------



## TobyC (17 May 2012)

This is from "Old-Time Oldbury".


The Brades
Brades Works had a big clock tower for all to see - no being late! The press shops stretched along Brades Road
to the canal bridge and housed big hammers for pressing steel for the different kinds of tool. Opposite was
Brades cricket pitch, sports and social centre and some gardens. Off Brades Road was Dock Road with a few
houses and ‘The Brades Tavern’.
Elsie Checketts
Brades made very good chisels and very good tools. They were world leaders. When I was in Africa, part of my
equipment was a ‘panga’ a big knife - you see them hacking away on these jungle pictures. There it was - ‘Brades
Steel Works’ stamped on the blade. I thought ‘its come from a good place’ and it reminded me of home.
William Hunt and Sons of the Brades was the proper name. I can go back as far as the Eaton family, who were
the managers and directors. At the bottom of Dingle Street was Brades garages, and the Eatons used to keep
their cars there. I was down there playing with the lad who lived in the house there, and I picked a half crown
up and gave it to Mrs Payne, the lady who lived in the house. ‘Oh, she said, that’ll be Mr Eaton’s. I’ll give it to
him.’ The next day she came up to me and said ‘Here’s sixpence for you. Mr Eaton sent you that’.
There was an agreement between Accles and Pollocks and the Brades that their starting and knocking off times
would be different. Accles started at 7.30 in the morning and the Brades Steel Works opened up at 8.00 in the
morning.; Accles finished at 5.00 in the evening, the Brades finished at 5.30, so you didn’t get the great multitudes on the road. Round about 5000 would come out of Accles and Pollocks. You didn’t dare be coming from
Oldbury to Rounds Green when they opened the gates at ‘The Paddock’ or you'd be carried back into Oldbury.
At twenty-five past seven the ‘Bull’ would blow and folks would start running down Brades Road ‘We’m nearly
late!’. Then it would blow again at half past. A bit later the Brades would blow their hooter.
Wilf Walters
Brades was a family firm. I was the last of our family to work there, following four uncles, an aunt and a cousin
over a sixty-year period. Frank Giles, the works convenor, used to say, “Once a Brades man, always a Brades
man”, and I think he was right! I remember some of the families: the Pardoes, Paynes, Pools, Shepherds and
Windmills. People were known by their nick-names: ‘Chottey’ Rowley and ‘Bubbler’, who had a stutter.
Les Darby

Toby


----------



## No skills (17 May 2012)

I have a Mawhood chisel that was found buried in mud back at my old place of work, I must say it takes a wickedly sharp edge even given the barbaric sharpening that goes on here (on an angle grinder, 60 or 80 grit roughly :shock: ). This thread reminds me that I must rescue it from my work box and bring it home before further horrors happen


----------



## Cheshirechappie (17 May 2012)

=Adam=":3qvusmbr said:


> Thanks for the info guys!
> 
> I have sharpened the Brades one up and it has come out lovely!
> 
> One thing I would like to ask is do these need to be oiled/coated to stop them rusting?




A lot depends on where you keep them. Indoors - no problem, they won't rust in normal domestic conditions. If they're in the shed or garage, then they will, though as the lads have said, a good wipe over with camellia oil will hold rust at bay short-term. If you're going to put them away for a longish time - over the winter months, say - then smearing them in grease may be a good idea. It can be easily wiped off with a bit of white spirit in springtime, and the camellia oil applied.


----------



## Benchwayze (20 May 2012)

jimi43":v7b8bbqj said:


> The Brades one is a firm...famous for its axes.
> 
> Jim


And for garden tools; shovels etc. Or am I getting confused Jim?


----------



## jimi43 (20 May 2012)

Benchwayze":7vex0uqc said:


> jimi43":7vex0uqc said:
> 
> 
> > The Brades one is a firm...famous for its axes.
> ...



I dunno mate...that's brown stuff work...I don't get involved with that.... :mrgreen: :wink: 

I'm sure Professor T will be along shortly with the full history! 8) :wink: 

Jim


----------



## Benchwayze (20 May 2012)

I think it must be the same firm Jim; and who is Professor T? :?


----------



## jimi43 (20 May 2012)

Benchwayze":2db4ihza said:


> I think it must be the same firm Jim; and who is Professor T? :?



Our resident researcher...AndyT of course! Is there another one? :mrgreen: 

Jim


----------



## Benchwayze (20 May 2012)

Ahhh. Gotcha! and no probably not! :lol: 

Did I hear someone say one is enough? 
Oooops! 
Hat, Coat >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Door! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AndyT (20 May 2012)

jimi43":1ikhav5j said:


> Benchwayze":1ikhav5j said:
> 
> 
> > jimi43":1ikhav5j said:
> ...



Not sure about the prof bit, but I do have a collection of bookmarks and downloads that come in handy from time to time!

The answer to the question is found in a lovely old 1941 Brades catalogue, available here on the ever-useful Toolemera site which lists a bewildering variety of axes, hammers, chisels, garden tools, augers, bits, billhooks, matchets, banana pruners, turnip hoes, coffee diggers, hot sets, bottom rounding tools (!) and even a page showing their 26 different trade marks!

I think this was a time when the accountants were not yet in charge...


----------



## jimi43 (20 May 2012)

Ya see prof...what can I say! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Jim


----------



## =Adam= (23 May 2012)

Hi guys,

Well I popped along to another boot sale today (I know it is strange to have one on a Wednesday!) and managed to pick up three more chisels, this time I got all three for £1!!!

Here are some pics:

















They have very similar handles to the last lot that I bought so I assume that they are the same make. Am I right?

Also they have quite shallow bevels, would this mean that they are general chisels as opposed to mortice chisels?

The smallest chisel is mint (bar some rust) whereas the larger two have got split handles, this doesn't worry me as I will just turn a couple of new ones!

One thing that worries me about turning new handles though is how do I:

A) get the old steel out of the old handles?

B) secure the steel into the new stock?

Sorry for all of the questions haha!


----------



## AndyT (23 May 2012)

They all look like they could easily be put back into use. I think the generic 'Made in Sheffield' suggests that they might be more 'ordinary' than a named tool, but still very likely to be decent steel. I wouldn't replace any of those handles either. If a bit has split off (as on the middle one) you can plane it down flat, glue on a lump of similar timber (ie ash in this case) and when the glue has set saw/carve/sand it down to match the shape of the rest. This is easier than full renewal, where it is surprisingly easy to end up with a handle not in line with the chisel. The right hand one just needs a trim, and then a life where it's not hit with a hammer.


----------



## Cheshirechappie (23 May 2012)

Don't worry about asking questions - that's what the forum's for!

Those are 'firmer' chisels, which as you correctly suppose are general purpose chisels for bench or light site work. Mortice chisels are much thicker in the blade, and tend to be quite narrow (just like mortices!). The other sort you may well come across are bevel-edged chisels, which have a blade with the sides sloping, so that they can get into tighter spaces such as when cleaning up dovetail joints.

They may well not be by the same maker as the others - you'll get a better idea once you've had a chance to clean them up. Sheffield had a long history of smallish, independent makers of tools and tool parts alongside the big firms, so it's quite possible that several chisel makers bought handles from one turner, who in turn probably bought in the ferrules from someone else. They do look like good chisels, though.


----------



## =Adam= (23 May 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys!

The one on the right has a had a big bit smashed off with a hammer, almost one third of the handle.

I like the idea of glueing a piece of timber into its place though! I will then trim the top off and round it back over then it should look like new!

I am not really a hammer wielder, more of a mallet haha!

I am confident that these will clean up nicely


----------



## AndyT (23 May 2012)

When grafting a new piece on, it can sometimes help to make an undercut to tuck the new piece in place. This was on a hammer, but it shows the idea:


----------



## =Adam= (23 May 2012)

I see what you mean, it is basically a male and female bevel in order to butt the two pieces up.

If I decided that I wanted a whole new handle then what is the best method of fixing the steel in?


----------



## jimi43 (23 May 2012)

Excellent Adam....you are starting to build quite a collection....and what you will get is a huge amount of experience in sharpening, shaping, mending and grafting...you name it, you need it to restore tools.

This is what the ash handled ones will look like when you finish restoring them:






The one on the right is boxwood...look out for these, they are lovely,

That one was considerably longer...sadly I don't have "before" pictures...but was just as mashed up as yours...

But just look at that wood...






I just sawed off the rough end and sat there with coarse sandpaper and then finer and finer until it was shaped (of sorts)!

One of my most favourite of chisels.

Good luck and let us know if you need any tips...

Jim


----------



## =Adam= (23 May 2012)

Those look great now they are restored!

Could you explain the difference between the profiles of the two chisels please? All of the modern ones tend to be like the right handed chisel, is it just a way of having the same strength but less metal?

What grade of paper did you finish them on?


----------



## jimi43 (23 May 2012)

=Adam=":1qxk4z9m said:


> Those look great now they are restored!
> 
> Could you explain the difference between the profiles of the two chisels please? All of the modern ones tend to be like the right handed chisel, is it just a way of having the same strength but less metal?
> 
> What grade of paper did you finish them on?



As mentioned earlier and explained there...the left one is a firmer (like yours) and the right a bevel edge. 

The edges are bevelled so they can get into the corners of dovetails etc. It's much clearer HERE

It has nothing to do with saving steel...the right hand one is actually a lot older than the left one.

The key to reforming using abrasive paper is to use coarse first and then go down through the grades to fine. Don't skip grades or you may leave scratches from a coarser grit.

I use Mirka 60G or 80G depending on what's cheap at the bootfair....then Abranet 120G to 400G then MicroMesh 1500M to 12000M or whatever finish I want...perhaps silk...I stop earlier.

Cheers

Jim


----------



## =Adam= (23 May 2012)

Thanks for the link, that cleared things up a bit 

Your finishing methods seem quite intense, however the finish is superb! I have got some 60,80 and 120 paper to hand along with 180 and 220 foam pads which should be enough for what I want in terms of finish, however I may be tempted with the abranet, never used it so it may be worth a trial!


----------



## jimi43 (23 May 2012)

=Adam=":1nu86cp4 said:


> Thanks for the link, that cleared things up a bit
> 
> Your finishing methods seem quite intense, however the finish is superb! I have got some 60,80 and 120 paper to hand along with 180 and 220 foam pads which should be enough for what I want in terms of finish, however I may be tempted with the abranet, never used it so it may be worth a trial!



Absolutely Adam...just stick with what you've got and then if you feel you want to get a smoother finish...go for more.

Abranet is really quite economical...compared with abrasive papers and cloths. It is on a mesh so that you can shake out the dust and it hardly clogs at all...particularly good on lathes. The MicroMesh is really wonderful stuff...again relatively cheap if you get a mixed pack from FleaBay and I wash mine out in a washing machine when it gets a bit clogged. I think my sets are over a year old!

Jim


----------



## AndyT (23 May 2012)

If you do want to make a whole new chisel handle, first expose the tang on the old one so you know how wide and deep to drill the hole. If you can, do the drilling on the lathe to keep it central. You will probably need to drill a long narrow hole, then open it out a bit for some of the depth, then a bit more at the top - be guided by the shape of the old one. 

If you can't drill on the lathe, drill at least the long thin hole first, and let it sit central on your tail stock. The hole needs to be a tight fit, and would not originally have been glued, but epoxy resin (eg Araldite) is good for making things fit and will fill small gaps. When the fit starts to get tight, hold the handle in the air and knock the back end sharply with a mallet, using the inertia of the metal to seat it in nicely. You don't want to be hammering the whole thing into the bench!


----------



## toolmaniac (31 May 2012)

If you oil them the oil will mark any timber you are using, unless you use something like linseed oil - a wipe on a rag.
You could improve the appearance by scrubbing the handles with fine wire wool dipped in paraffin. You will be surprised at the amount of c**p that comes off.
Pick the paint off with the back of a knife or chisel, them give them a wipe with linseed oil or tung/danish/antique oil.
You will think they are new.

If you are buying at boot sales, you won't go far wrong if you buy by brand (Marples, Stanley), or buy chisels with wooden handles. The best ones have boxwood handles.
Now and again you will come across a real treasure.


----------



## Mr_P (12 Feb 2014)

How many logo's did Mawhood have ?

More here
car-boot-t52933-30.html

and I have a new one for you











Think its called a sash pocket chisel, handle is goosed but usable.
1.25 " x 7.25"

ps Yes its an old thread but surely better to keep all the Mawhood stuff together.


----------



## JohnPW (13 Feb 2014)

Here's another Mawhood chisel, 12mm bevel edged with a handle label:














The name stamp lettering looks quite modernish.


----------



## Cheshirechappie (13 Feb 2014)

Mawhood Brothers, Edge Tool Manufacturers, Sheffield (1879 - 1978).

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/a2a/ ... aw&cid=0#0


----------



## Mr_P (13 Feb 2014)

Thanks Cheshire,

However not entirely accurate as the other thread states rescued from receivership in 1879 and AndyT's book has them at Palm Tree Works from circa 1866 - 1919 

London Gazette from the car boot page 1879

http://www.london-gazette.co.uk/issues/ ... 1/page.pdf
Trading as Stevenson, Mawhood and Company 


Good info from Jimi43 also on the carboot page states the family returned from Oz in 1865 and had more children (1865 = Bridlington Quay, 1867 & 68 were born in Ellerker) and 1869 &74 children were born in Sheffield. So all we know for sure is they arrived in Sheffield in 1968/9 .

More here
http://www.oocities.org/heartland/park/ ... whood.html

London Gazette again 1881
http://www.london-gazette.co.uk/issues/ ... 3/page.pdf

and again trading as Stevenson, Mawhood and Company


----------



## Harbo (14 Feb 2014)

Here's an old chisel with the logo?






Rod


----------



## Finn2001 (18 Feb 2014)

Hi,
i have a chisel i have bought marked on it is pinewood but it has a different handle. Is this a fake or is it just a different handle?

Cheers


----------

